# Unable to connect LCD HDMI with ATI Radeon HD6670



## Rahul003 (Jul 17, 2012)

hi

I recently assembled a PC with AMD Phenom II X6 1090T with a graphics card ATI Radeon HD6670. The card has an HDMI port which I am trying to connect with my LCD TV. However, when I connect my Sony Bravia LCD TV, it always says unsupported signal from PC. However, the same TV is working fine with the VGA port of the same graphics card. I tried connecting both the ports simultaneously to my TV so that I can vary the resolution settings each time and see the result on HDMI port. But as soon as I connect the HDMI port along with VGA, all the icons on the system get vanished and I can only see my wallpaper and can do no other operation on the system. Connecting only the HDMI port gives me nothing. I tried changing resolution settings in VGA mode and reconnected using HDMI after removing VGA. But nothing works. 

I am using Windows 7 home premium. The manual for my TV says that it supports 480i,480p,576i,576p,720p(50/60 Hz), 1080i(50/60 Hz) and 1080p(50/60 Hz). The HDMI cable and TV was working absolutely fine when I was connecting my Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop with it. But it is not working with this graphics card. What could be the issue??Please help.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 17, 2012)

But as soon as I connect the HDMI port along with VGA, all the icons on the system get vanished and I can only see my wallpaper and can do no other operation on the system.

--> This is because the display is detected as secondary display.


----------



## Rahul003 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input but I am still wondering why the LCD is not working when only HDMI is connected.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 20, 2012)

the output resolution through hdmi not supported by the tv could be a reason.


----------

